# Moots Compact SL eye candy



## Francis Cebedo

Moots is a bike you can stare at and stare at. This is Forrest's bike. Semi-pro downhiller going roadie. 16.4 lbs. Enjoy!

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots-BB-Shell-Welds.jpg">


<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots-front-view-small.jpg">


<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots-head-tube-badge.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots-head-tube-welds-2.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots-seat-collar-1.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots-seat-collar.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots-Ti-Logo.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots-good-shot-whole.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/moots/Moots1.jpg">

fc


----------



## terry b

They really are pretty. 

I just finished building my standard geometry Vamoots last night. It was a pleasure to work on. Pictures tomorrow (maybe.)


----------



## Jed Peters

Nice spacer stack, you REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Henry Chinaski

Jed Peters said:


> Nice spacer stack, you REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


Pretty much my favorite ti bikes. It's funny though, every photo I see of them built up--even the publicity shots in their catalog--shows them with a bunch of spacers. Maybe Moots should make their head tubes a tad taller?


----------



## corky

*Great pics!*

They sure know how to connect tubes eh?

Size?


----------



## fastfullback

*what happened to paying your dues?*

Guy's probably a great rider and all, but "going roadie" and he starts with a VaMoots? Isn't that like making Ashley Judd your first serious girlfriend? How's he going to appreciate what he has? You should do him a favor and put him on an educational program: old heavy lugged steel, Taiwan TIG'd steel, maybe a Cannondale (an old tooth-rattler model), then the Moots. 

Or maybe I'm just jealous.


----------



## bsdc

Moots makes beautiful titanium bikes with nice clean welds, but I really like the smooth finish of the welds of a Spectrum.

http://www.bikefanclub.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1148&password=&sort=1&cat=509&page=3


----------



## DMFT

*[email protected] Mountainbikers!*

- Of course, shod in WTB Treads & Saddle  

Any opinions of their roadie tires Francois???

Thanks!


----------



## wayneanneli

francois said:


> Moots is a bike you can stare at and stare at. This is Forrest's bike. Semi-pro downhiller going roadie. 16.4 lbs. Enjoy!


With the US Dollar versus Swedish Krona very favourable these days, I decided last week to take the dive and get a Moots. I just wasn't sure which one. Your friend's Compact is sooooo beautiful. You just want to dive into your computer screen and go for a ride. Thanks for the inspirational pics Francois.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## Francis Cebedo

fastfullback said:


> Guy's probably a great rider and all, but "going roadie" and he starts with a VaMoots? Isn't that like making Ashley Judd your first serious girlfriend? How's he going to appreciate what he has? You should do him a favor and put him on an educational program: old heavy lugged steel, Taiwan TIG'd steel, maybe a Cannondale (an old tooth-rattler model), then the Moots.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just jealous.


No, you got a point there. Forrest is a spoiled little brat getting this bike saying he's only going to climb mt. diablo with it (norcal). I wanna smack him upside the head. I'll take him to some bay area rides to the coast though and I think he'll see the light.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo

DMFT said:


> - Of course, shod in WTB Treads & Saddle
> 
> Any opinions of their roadie tires Francois???
> 
> Thanks!


He, he, he. Of course he had to go Shimano cause he can't pronounce Campagnolo. All Easton too... typical.

Oh, he didn't wrap those bars. No way. The spacer stack can go.

I'm getting a set of those wtb tires to try out so I'll see what's up.

Gotta admit, Forrest got some nice grass. Nice camera too!

francois


----------



## Bixe

Henry Chinaski said:


> ... It's funny though, every photo I see of them built up--even the publicity shots in their catalog--shows them with a bunch of spacers. Maybe Moots should make their head tubes a tad taller?


All that's necessary is to is ask them to do so....
(Understand that I'm not trying to be smart here, just suggesting that they will build it however you like. For instance, it worked for me, though the head tube length didn't require any tweaking.)


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Henry Chinaski said:


> Pretty much my favorite ti bikes. It's funny though, every photo I see of them built up--even the publicity shots in their catalog--shows them with a bunch of spacers. Maybe Moots should make their head tubes a tad taller?


That headtube is pretty tall. I think all those spacers can go. Forrest just didn't have the cujones to cut the carbon steer tube.

Those Trek Madone bikes on the other hand have hideously short head tubes that require a tall stack.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/tech/probikes/barry_discovery_trek/IMGP0320.jpg
https://www.chevincycles.com/smsimg/54/m2290_05tkmadone5.jpg

francois


----------



## alienator

*Frame size?*

So what size frame is that? I'm buyin' a 57.5 cm Compact SL as soon as I settle an accident claim......do you think Moots will hold a check for 3 months or so?

Damn! I got a burnin' in my loins just lookin' at the purty pictures.


----------



## cdmc

In the imortal words of Dave Turner of Turner Bikes, that thing gives me a FMB.


----------



## Henry Chinaski

Bixe said:


> All that's necessary is to is ask them to do so....
> (Understand that I'm not trying to be smart here, just suggesting that they will build it however you like. For instance, it worked for me, though the head tube length didn't require any tweaking.)


No, I realize. How long did it take to get your frame?


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Bixe said:


> All that's necessary is to is ask them to do so....
> (Understand that I'm not trying to be smart here, just suggesting that they will build it however you like. For instance, it worked for me, though the head tube length didn't require any tweaking.)


Ahhh my fellow 585 junkie. You got some nice bikes there my friend!! I like the write-ups. How do you decide which bike to take out?

francois


----------



## neil0502

*You're *killing* me!!!*

I just spent the morning at ye old LBS, watching the build of my 59cm Vamoots, but they kinda' sorta' ordered the wrong size front der, so I won't be able to take delivery until tomorrow. As of right now, the only other things left uninstalled are the chain, the computer, the Ti water bottle cages (that I can't believe I bought) and the pedals. 

It's one thing to see people post porn of their new blah, blah, blah . . . but this Moots of yours (or Forrest's) hits pretty close to home. I WANNA' RIDE MY BIKE!!

The upside? I'll have it tomorrow.

The downside? Saturday's the Solvang Century. Took three weeks longer than I thought to get the bike done, so I'll be riding it with only one shakedown/fit cruise under my belt.

I love your images, BTW. Saved 'em all to my hard drive. Gonna' make 'em my screen saver until I can take my own. Sweet ride!


----------



## terry b

I finished building mine last night and put the first 30 miles on it today.

It's not often that I get a "wow" from a new bike but this one did it. You're going to love yours.


----------



## Bixe

Henry, Moots built this frame early in 2001 and if memory serves (w/o looking up the dates), the lead time was about twelve weeks.


----------



## neil0502

*I'm Dyin' Here *



terry b said:


> I finished building mine last night and put the first 30 miles on it today.
> 
> It's not often that I get a "wow" from a new bike but this one did it. You're going to love yours.


Dog. You dog!

Alright, let's get down to it. Time to swap build lists. I'll show you mine if you show me yours. You registered on the Moots Rider Talk forum? Here's mine:

Aw, you _dog!_ You're not only registered there, but I just found your specs!! Hold on a second.

Dude . . . you did a superb job. Nice components. Go ride to the top of the highest road near you, take a bow, and pat yourself on the back for your exquisite taste  

My build list is about seven up from yours.

Many, many happy miles to y'all!


----------



## Bixe

*Thanks*

Francois, thanks for the kind words.
As you might imagine, the 585 has been out on the pavement quite a bit lately while the other bikes appreciate a bit of a break. I raced the Domino last night and rolled out the Moots for forty miles this evening.


----------



## terry b

Funny, I was reading your build the other night.

It's dark here now, so no serious pix, but here's one to get your spit glands flowing in advance of your impending first ride.


----------



## Slayer77

*Corky, the size is 57.5*

Thanks


corky said:


> They sure know how to connect tubes eh?
> 
> Size?


----------



## Slayer77

*DMFT... WTB Tires.*

I only have the Michelin Axial Pro and Pro race to compare these tires too... After 1 ride they seem to handle great on the descents!! Got up to 51, they were hangin on the corners!!!

Thanks




DMFT said:


> - Of course, shod in WTB Treads & Saddle
> 
> Any opinions of their roadie tires Francois???
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Slayer77

*Henry...*

The frame only took about a week to get man, Moots is quick!!! 



Henry Chinaski said:


> No, I realize. How long did it take to get your frame?


----------



## Slayer77

*To all the folks that posted about my new rig...*

Thanks a ton for all the great comments!!! I'm super stoked to have it, maybe now I can finally get fit and win some DH races!!!



Bixe said:


> Francois, thanks for the kind words.
> As you might imagine, the 585 has been out on the pavement quite a bit lately while the other bikes appreciate a bit of a break. I raced the Domino last night and rolled out the Moots for forty miles this evening.


----------



## DMFT

Slayer77 said:


> I only have the Michelin Axial Pro and Pro race to compare these tires too... After 1 ride they seem to handle great on the descents!! Got up to 51, they were hangin on the corners!!!
> 
> Thanks


Sweet! - Lookin' forward to hearing more about them treads...... Cha-Cha rig btw.


----------



## DMFT

*Huh huh...............*



francois said:


> He, he, he. Of course he had to go Shimano cause he can't pronounce Campagnolo. All Easton too... typical.
> 
> Oh, he didn't wrap those bars. No way. The spacer stack can go.
> 
> I'm getting a set of those wtb tires to try out so I'll see what's up.
> 
> Gotta admit, Forrest got some nice grass. Nice camera too!
> 
> francois


- You're gonna Luv my 555 then  
Easton bar, stem, post & wheels with a D.A./FSA drivetrain!!!
- It's got a WTB sadle too!


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*Geeezz TerryB*

How many bikes do you own? And a new Moots on top of it. Best welds in the biz. I'm jealous.


----------



## neil0502

*I got one.*



terry b said:


> Funny, I was reading your build the other night.
> 
> It's dark here now, so no serious pix, but here's one to get your spit glands flowing in advance of your impending first ride.


Count me in. 

Off to Solvang for my 100 mile shakedown cruise. More when I return.

YIPPEE!!


----------

